#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap-18

## raj151857

Hi Brothers, Greetings. ETAP-18 is now release with New Modules

StarZ    T&D Protection & Coordination - distance relay, scheme logic, sliding fault
ArcFault    High Voltage Arc Flash analysis for systems up to 800 kV - LG, LL, 3-phase
TDLF    Time Domain Load Flow -  AC & DC, time series
DataX    Data Exchange - Revit, ArcGIS, MultiSpeak, CIM.



Request all to share as we use to do in past for the help of all bros.See More: Etap-18

----------


## AuroraBorealis

pls share etap 18

----------


## AuroraBorealis

pls share etap 18

thanks

----------


## gustav

Pls share

----------


## cadguy

Pls share  :Big Grin:

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Please share etap 18

----------


## himmelstern

please don't forget to share me if you will share
thanks

----------


## raj151857

Dear Bro, I am waiting some of our friend must share for the sake of all.

----------


## cadguy

OTI is continuously monitoring this thread. Whoever shares will go behind the bars.

----------


## otifan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Pls Share  :Nightmare:  :Nightmare:

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Very nice

----------


## cadguy

Let's request that otifan to share :P

See More: Etap-18

----------


## xtristanxx

Please share Tnx..

----------


## isra

hello my friends
i have digsi 4.92 full.(connect to relay)
or
i have sepam full.(connect to relay)
please exchange with digsilent full.

----------


## gustav

I guess i know where the photo comes from

----------


## gustav

Who has etap 18?

----------


## cadguy

> I guess i know where the photo comes from



You should  :Wink:

----------


## massaeg1234

Please share etap 18

----------


## cadguy

> Please share etap 18



I need Digsilent.

----------


## engineer tahseen

Please share ETAP18

----------


## sunny_over

Dear Isra,

Please can you share digsi 4.92 full AND sepam full.
please i have been looking for them.
please kindly share.







> hello my friends
> i have digsi 4.92 full.(connect to relay)
> or
> i have sepam full.(connect to relay)
> please exchange with digsilent full.

----------


## isra

dear sunny_over
the files size is too large.
upload is hard.for example digsi 4.22 GB
Therefore, I would like to get a new software(digsilent-etap) in exchange for it. :Positive:

----------


## nodongle.biz

Best solution for ETAP 18 would be HASP key emulator (all files in original state).

----------


## cadguy

bypassing the protection is the best because it will work lot more faster. v18 is being flooded with protection check on every step.



In my opinion remove the cancer rather than medicate it.See More: Etap-18

----------


## duchoang5000

Hi, If you have ETAP , You can share to me. I want it but can't money, thanks!- I used it to learn!

----------


## nodongle.biz

Solution for ETAP 18.0 was ready 3 months ago.  :Smile: 
ETAP 18.1 coming soon.

----------


## zabiruddin

Please Upload solution for Etap 18

----------


## pdnk737

can please share this link dude... THANK YOU

----------


## mahfouz

you are right

----------


## mahfouz

please share etap 18

----------


## himmelstern

> please share etap 18



please check on other tread.




> Guys,
> 
> Follow the below link to download the latest version of E-T-A-P 18. Unfortunately, there is no M-E-D
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## gustav

No med for 18 and 18.1

----------


## Debarshee

i have e-t-a-p 18 iso.....any news about the med

----------


## cadguy

med is available in med1c1ne shop, not grocery market  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debarshee

i understand that mate.....but this license disease in etap 18 is killing it....kindly share the med  :Big Grin:

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, solution for ETAP 18.1.1 is available  :Smile: 

See More: Etap-18

----------


## zabiruddin

please share, thanks

----------


## Debarshee

no solution for e-t-a-p 18

----------


## julianwp

please share, thanks

----------


## Key Dump

Someone can upload Setup ETAP version 18.1.1
Emulator for ETAP 18.0.0 Ready

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, emulator for versions 18.0 and 18.1.1 is ready ))

----------


## abes

Then share them.

----------


## cadguy

Share everything what you have. Because GOD will bless you if you share for ****.ir forum.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

****.ir forum.are not a resaler they give all what they have for free

----------


## cadguy

They are simply thieves. They steal my work and publish in their name. Just check disgsilent solution what I shared here and what they are distributing. See how they modified only the name and content is the same.

----------


## isra

> They are simply thieves. They steal my work and publish in their name. Just check disgsilent solution what I shared here and what they are distributing. See how they modified only the name and content is the same.



Hello cadguy
It is important that you are the best.
Do not care at all.

----------


## n.k

hi,
thankful to whoever you share's
thanks

----------


## ahmad24

only cadguy can do it, come on bro help us  :Smile: 

See More: Etap-18

----------


## n.k

yes cadguy only you can do it, come on bro help us out

Thanks & regards

----------


## krep22

Hello,
Any news regarding ********?

----------


## NIKITA13

Hi all. then the link of etap 18.1.1, has no med* or password. Please the ****** do their job ... Thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## n.k

I am downloading it.......i will check & try it out ......thank you very much for helping this friend of yours...
THANKS

----------


## n.k

Not working...

Its  says " license manger is not ready"

"Failed to receive authorization from ETAP license manager."

i will upload screenshots if you want..

Please let me know..If anything.

thanks for your support.

THANKS

----------


## NIKITA13

Hi. The med and the activation code are missing.

----------


## orlyboy

Hello please chop the file into several parts for us to download.

Thank you.





> Hi all. then the link of etap 18.1.1, has no med* or password. Please the ****** do their job ... Thanks
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orlyboy

can you please upload the file but please chop it into several parts.





> Not working...
> 
> Its  says " license manger is not ready"
> 
> "Failed to receive authorization from ETAP license manager."
> 
> i will upload screenshots if you want..
> 
> Please let me know..If anything.
> ...

----------


## n.k

hi here are the screeshots ...i will try to upload the file in parts  soon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

please use **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for images

----------


## n.k

hi,
ok next time i would use  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for suggestion.
but bad news is i am unable to  chop it into several parts an upload it.. my peazip software is somehow not doing it....sorry.....any others ways to get this etap 18.1 runing guys?..this is most delayed software...

THANKS & REGARDS

----------


## gdeloof

thanks alot!!!

See More: Etap-18

----------


## bizarre

is it work well ???? Please tell me

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, the solution for ETAP 18 works well, the same as for version 19.

----------


## cadguy

19.0.1 Current version.

----------


## bizarre

Kindly tell me how I can C R A C K  the ETAP 18 ? ! 

ETAP 18  via below link has no C R A C K  .... please support me guys .

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chienchc

> Yes, the solution for ETAP 18 works well, the same as for version 19.



Bro, can you share me the solution? need that badly

----------


## jolypc

Any solution for Etap 18.1.1?

----------


## bizarre

Any solution for Etap 18.1.1?  or 19 ???

----------


## nodongle.biz

yes, non public solution exists.

----------


## syed Mujtaba Hassan

Kindly share the ***** for ETAP 18.1.1. or ETAP 19.

Thanks & BR,
SMH

----------


## himmelstern

> yes, non public solution exists.



how much for ses cdges last version?

thanks

----------


## gustav

Anyone with etap 19 installer please

----------


## morfiuszaq

I also kindly share the **** for ETAP 18.1.1. or ETAP 19.


And software (19) if sombody have it.See More: Etap-18

----------


## krep22

> 19.0.1 Current version.



Hello,
Would you help us with med for 18.11 or newer version?
Thanks

----------


## Ahcen

please share MED etap 18 OR 18.1
THANKS

----------


## jolypc

Any news, MED for etap 18.1?

----------


## Shap0ur

Deleted

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

can you send it by inbox please

----------


## nouman65

can anybody share the solution for 18.1.1 or 19.01? version?

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PS:
  ی etap

----------


## cadguy

Thanks for the contribution.

----------


## leechoice11

password?

----------


## orlyboy

> Best solution for ETAP 18 would be HASP key emulator (all files in original state).



what is the difference between key emulator and the ***** files?

----------


## himmelstern

> password?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmad24

what is password? please share

See More: Etap-18

----------


## himmelstern

I think are those video tutorials on persian language

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## himmelstern

even are digsilent distance protection





and atpdraw tuorial

----------


## leechoice11

etap18.rar file
Please tell me your password

----------


## abekas

Try this:
Password: moduqa

----------


## himmelstern

> etap18.rar file
> Please tell me your password



I have no pass, I only found that content on 4shared.

----------


## himmelstern

> Try this:
> Password: moduqa



How did you get the pass?

I'm tring to get the rar pass for those files
learn etap.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
industrial plant with etap.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
learn etap differential.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
protective and coordination with etap.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Etap motor starting training **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Those are training materials for etap.

----------


## leechoice11

thanks your reply

*.rar   password?

----------


## Ahcen

Good morning all
please.
I NEED a solution etap 18

----------


## amon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
FREE ETAP 18.
Enter in google drive(comments);
Download all files;
unzip;
***** like in video!

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> free etap 18.
> Enter in google drive(comments);
> ...



great thanks

i liked the video tutorials on it

----------


## isra

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> FREE ETAP 18.
> Enter in google drive(comments);
> ...



thanks a lot  :Triumphant: See More: Etap-18

----------


## mahfouz

thanks very very much

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

THANK'S a lot,still some mens in the forum ,please some one can do the same with plscadd15 or15.5

----------


## isra

cadguy is very sad becuase etap 18  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend Have you successfully install ETAP18? am facing error

----------


## isra

> Dear Friend Have you successfully install ETAP18? am facing error



yes i installed.
focus on learn  video
we have 8 file  for krack, but one file have wrong suffix
The "etaps64.exy" file suffix must be changed to "etaps64.exe".

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

mehdiraghvash, clear your inbox in order that i can send some messages

----------


## himmelstern

that etap 18.0 spreads like a viurs on youtube videos description, whatsapp groups and chains, even in facebook post. even people that I don't know share to me on mail.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

mehdiraghvash do you recievd my message

----------


## dashnero

Hi All Please re-share the link

----------


## himmelstern

> Hi All Please re-share the link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dashnero

Hi Guys please re-share the google drive link the one in youtube was already taken down.. thanks

----------


## PemulA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Etap-18

----------


## pushead76

Does the inverter editor work for you on this ETAP18?

----------


## smzakaullah

None of DC component properties working means editors cannot be opened

----------


## raj151857

VFD is also not working

----------


## sarfraz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## electrical.dangerous

Se sabe de alguna solucion a este tema de los componentes VFD, UPS y otros?  Gracias.
Do you know of any solutions to this issue of VFD, UPS and other components? Thank you.

----------


## pibygucyk

> Se sabe de alguna solucion a este tema de los componentes VFD, UPS y otros?  Gracias.
> Do you know of any solutions to this issue of VFD, UPS and other components? Thank you.



don't use or buy bugged and badly fixed cad
easy

----------


## ciclosys

Hola Grupo de aqu&#237; puedes descargar Etap 19  / Hello Group, here you can download Etap 19

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gustav

Anyone know why etap19 keep askin to select library?

----------


## pajohny

> Hola Grupo de aqu* puedes descargar Etap 19  / Hello Group, here you can download Etap 19
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much

----------

